# New to Linzess



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to Linzess, taking 145 mcg. I have read some of the threads and have seem some comments in passing about it, but I'm hoping one of the more knowledgeable people about this can help me.

1) I read it only goes to your GI tract?

2) It has a short half life? It clears your body quickly?

3) I have found that the effects are approx. 2 hours after eating it but I don't always feel it gives me a complete evacuation. Does it take a few weeks for your body to adjust and then will things start to regulate better? It just seems right now I get a small watery stool 2 hours later but there is still contents remaining in my digestive tract.

4) I get the yawns a few hours after taking it. But I'm new to it, maybe I'm just tired, or is this a side effect?

any info would be very appreciated,

Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

re the half life . we had a thread about that :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/175361-linzess-linaclotide-half-life/

i've mentioned this on the board before so maybe you've already read it but-----one of my gastro docs has done research and has run clinical trials on linzess. he told me that linzess works on the same receptors that food does. so generally, the closer you take it to eating a meal, the more diarrhea you get (and probably the more cleared out you'll get). so you might want to try taking it 15 or 20 minutes (or even less) before eating instead of 30 minutes as prescribed. and conversely, the more time that elapses between taking linzess and eating, the less D you get. it's all in experimenting and finding out what works best for you.

another thing that i found is that it works best if you eat a warm meal with some healthy fat in it.

if you're taking the 145 mcg you might want to try the 290. you might have better results that way.

never heard of fatigue as a side effect. but we're all different as to how our bodies react to meds.

everything you ever wanted to know about linzess lol:

http://www.allergan.com/assets/pdf/linzess_pi


----------

